# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  προστασια ενισχυτη

## nasosdo

Καλησπέρα 
Θα ήθελα να μου συστήσετε κάποιο κύκλωμα προστασίας για ενισχυτη. Ο ενισχυτής είναι 2 *150 watt rms στα 8Ω αν βοηθάει αυτό.

----------


## Danza

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου.

Διευκρίνησε λίγο τι ακριβώς θέλεις. Προστασία απο DC στην έξοδο? Θερμική προστασία? Soft Start? Χρονοκαθυστέρηση σύνδεσης ηχείων στην έξοδο?

----------


## nasosdo

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε μου .Εκ παραδρομής ξέχασα να γράψω τι ακριβώς ζηταω. Λοιπον χρειάζομαι κύκλωμα προστασίας των ολοκληρωμένων απο βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή

----------


## mihalas2

τι ολοκληρωμενα "φοραει" ?

----------

